# K-9 Water Bottle..going green



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bottled water for the dog can be done without a big expense. Take one cap and drill a 1/4" hole in the center of it. Take the regular cap off the bottled water and replace it with the one with the hole. Going K-9 green.


----------

